# Travel insurance for over 75s



## Herbie (12 Feb 2008)

Hi, 

My mother has VHI cover and would like to get single trip travel insurance for a one week trip within Europe.  Does anyone know of any insurers that'll cover over 75's for non-health travel cover?

Thanks


----------



## Towger (13 Feb 2008)

Umm... The VHI! €89 for a years cover if over 65. [broken link removed] Might be cheaper than a single trip policy.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Feb 2008)

There are numerous threads about travel insurance for over 60s, 65s, 75s etc. which you should be able to find by searching.

Searching Askaboutmoney.com using Google


----------



## Herbie (13 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> There are numerous threads about travel insurance for over 60s, 65s, 75s etc. which you should be able to find by searching.
> 
> Searching Askaboutmoney.com using Google


\

I did search, and the only one that I could find of any relevance was this one:
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=31997

The only post that was relevant was 6 and as several of the phone numbers are no longer in service it was of limited use.

There's a world of difference between the availability of insurance for over 60s, 65s and 75s (it becomes much more difficult to get as age rises) and my question specifically related to insurance for over 75s.

I don't think that it was unreasonable to post the question.


----------



## Mumha (14 Feb 2008)

I think the Ulster Bank do it, and I'm fairly sure my 84 year old mother in law has her yearly insurance with the AA, IIRC.


----------



## Auntie (15 Feb 2008)

I recently bought travel insurance for my 70 yr old Aunt on Ryanair.com
The top age range was 70-99. It was for 5 days in Europe and was €10.50


----------



## ClubMan (15 Feb 2008)

Herbie said:


> I did search, and the only one that I could find of any relevance was this one:
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=31997
> 
> The only post that was relevant was 6 and as several of the phone numbers are no longer in service it was of limited use.
> ...



You didn't search properly so - for example there are a lot more relevant threads/posts . I never said that it was unreasonable to post the question. I just said that there was existing content which was relevant. 


> There's a world of difference between the availability of insurance for over 60s, 65s and 75s (it becomes much more difficult to get as age rises) and my question specifically related to insurance for over 75s.


Not necessarily. If you read my posts in other threads on this topic you will see why.


----------

